

Hardcore C++: why "this" sometimes doesn't equal "this" - AndreyKarpov
http://joostdevblog.blogspot.ru/2013/03/hardcore-c-why-this-sometimes-doesnt.html

======
yew
It's worth noting that (at least as far as I'm aware) the standard doesn't
require this method of implementing multiple inheritance.

Although most implementations do use it (and Stroustrup wrote a paper about
it, see
[http://static.usenix.org/publications/compsystems/1989/fall_...](http://static.usenix.org/publications/compsystems/1989/fall_stroustrup.pdf)).

